# Update photos of Prairie.



## crazyland (May 24, 2010)

Prairie has filled out a little and lost most of her winter coat. 
Just had to update photos of her.


----------



## mully (May 24, 2010)

She looks real good... you should be proud !!


----------



## the funny farm6615 (Jun 3, 2010)

good job, she is looking good!!! she is going to be beautiful.


----------



## crazyland (Jun 4, 2010)

thank you. I would like to take new photos but the weather has not been working with us.


----------

